# Une application pour ses p'tits mixs maison...



## Whyel (28 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques jours je suis à la recherche d'une application qui fonctionne bien et qui ne soit pas trop chère (genre pas plus de 3) et qui permettrait de jouer les DJs sur son propre iPod. Je précise que c'est pour m'en servir sur iPod Touch.

En fait l'idée principale n'est pas de rajouter masse d'effets sur ses musiques ou de manipuler les égaliseurs, mais simplement de pouvoir passer 2 musique en même temps, pouvoir monter/baisser le son de chacune via un fader, compter les BPM, etc.. Les fonctions de bases d'un logiciel de mix en fait.

Alors si quelqu'un a une bonne adresse à me donner, je prends  Merci d'avance ^^


----------

